# New To TTs...Definitely Not To Vortex...



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

soooooo...I finally parted with a decade long love-affair and made the switch to something a bit more mature.

I went from this:


IMG_8134 by Lou Varone, on Flickr

To this:


TT Two by Lou Varone, on Flickr


Now, before you say...woah, that's not a fair trade, keep in mind the MK4 was virtually flawless. The TT however...not so lucky. Right off the bat there was a wiring NIGHTMARE. One of the many previous owners had neons, switches, ****ty aftermarket alarms and remote starts hooked up and it was causing interference with the whole cars electrical system. My friend and I were up until 5am the next day after I picked it up...ripping out TONS of unnecessary wires (Cat 5 ethernet cable, etc...).

The suspension is SHOT. The strut housing is starting to tap the underside of the hood and the rear endlinks are basically metal on metal, so looks like I'm gonna have to get some coilovers and refreshment parts (boo-hoo...haha).

Also, the front valence is gone. Looks like I'm gonna have to order a Rieger RS4 lip. Again...boo hoo.

There's various other things that are going to need attention. But, my reasoning for trading a completely functional built car was logical. After 9 years building a car exactly how I wanted it and having basically NO issues with it whatsoever...I got bored. So, from what I'm reading...a TT is enough to keep me busy for a while!

Anyway...that's my super long intro. Nice to be here!


----------



## FatAce (Jan 30, 2012)

welcome! the mkiv was sick man, excited to see whats in store for the TT opcorn:


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

Thanks :beer:

It was hard letting her go, but it's exciting having something new to play with.

Except when having to trace wires only to find this:


Untitled by Lou Varone, on Flickr

It was a $5 neon mounted on a piece of wood drilled into the back of the grill!


Then, there was this toggle switch nonsense in the middle console:


Untitled by Lou Varone, on Flickr


And, THEN...this cluster of wires for the alarm and remote start:


Untitled by Lou Varone, on Flickr


The aftermarket "alarm and keyless entry" seemed to have always been armed, making ALL the lights in the car flash intermittently until the headlight switch was in the "on" position. Yanked all the crap, and the problem went away. Still trying to locate all the spots where neon was mounted, though.

Mind you, I was coming from an engine bay that looked like this: 


U61A1407 by Lou Varone, on Flickr

To a HUGE mess of dirt and wires.

However...the TT is SO much more fun to drive. And, I'm a little grown out of the 'stance' scene.


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

Hi welcome. Nice to see you here.

I was wondering why you decided to buy this car. 
Color is nice!

Keep posting your updates we like to see progress.

Greets


----------



## quattrosNrabbits (Jun 23, 2007)

*An act of rendition against that poor Mk4*

You traded it away to a life where it will be hacked up, neglected and otherwise abused, if the TT is any example of the previous owner's tendencies.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

congrats! You'll have fun with the TT, plus they're way more fun to drive than an mk4.. AWD > FWD any day of the week.

don't forget when you lower the rear you'll need adjustable tie bars to get your alignment in check (provided you go lower than 1"). Look up the Mad Maxx adjustable arms as they're the best :beer:


----------



## hflook (Feb 27, 2011)

lol the previous owner that traded it to him did none of that, he can verify that.... i got the tt off some crack head lad that got it from a college kid... i did nothing to that car... the front lip was cracked and it hit a chunk of snow and it split it all the way off... .trust me.. the jettas in good hands... sitting in the garage out of the weather until its nice out.


----------



## hflook (Feb 27, 2011)

but good to see you like driving it lou... look forward to seeing this car in your hands


----------



## hflook (Feb 27, 2011)

oh and lou.. i snapped the rear end neon tube drifting in the snow a couple weeks ago.. there still might be some tubes in the back right.. not positive though


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

hflook said:


> oh and lou.. i snapped the rear end neon tube drifting in the snow a couple weeks ago.. there still might be some tubes in the back right.. not positive though


Haha, yeah. I can vouch that Hunter did none of this crap. Somebody along the line of ownership treated it like a Honda. I don't even know if Hondas get wired up like that!

It's gonna be a good project, I think.

Good to hear about the Jetta...she's a prissy b----h, but a loyal one!

:beer:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Welcome. now fix it:laugh:


----------



## hflook (Feb 27, 2011)

Raek said:


> Haha, yeah. I can vouch that Hunter did none of this crap. Somebody along the line of ownership treated it like a Honda. I don't even know if Hondas get wired up like that!
> 
> It's gonna be a good project, I think.
> 
> ...


Tire on the way :beer:


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

welcome bud! use to follow you on the photography forum a few years back.. we met at h2o this past year.. 

can't wait to see how it turns out! Enjoy!


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

bklnstunt718 said:


> welcome bud! use to follow you on the photography forum a few years back.. we met at h2o this past year..
> 
> can't wait to see how it turns out! Enjoy!


Ahhhhh...hey, man! I thought the website in your sig looked familiar :laugh:

Hopefully, this one will be in some sort of presentable condition by the time h2o rolls around


----------



## hunTTsvegas (Aug 27, 2012)

Welcome! Judging by how clean your VW was, I'd say we're going to get some great pictures from you!

:beer:


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

Raek said:


> Ahhhhh...hey, man! I thought the website in your sig looked familiar :laugh:
> 
> Hopefully, this one will be in some sort of presentable condition by the time h2o rolls around


im sure it will


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

So, I guess I'll make this a "build thread"...

Got a chance to do some more investigation today. Driver's side window wasn't working (at all...figured it was a busted regulator). 

Take the door card off and see this ghetto fix - 


Untitled by Lou Varone, on Flickr

Haha...good times.


As far as it stands...I've had the car for nine days and have already bought:

Coilovers. I went with ST for now as I need something decent and quickly.

A full refresh list of front and rear suspension bits. Bushings, endlinks, tie-rods, adjustable control arms, etc etc.

New tail lights to replace the eBay specials that were on there.

New front valance.


What did I get myself into??? Hahaha...


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

lol..... :facepalm:


----------



## FatAce (Jan 30, 2012)

I feel it for you man, seems like this one may be a nightmare.:banghead: Atleast when everything is said and done you know things will be done, and done right.


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

FatAce said:


> I feel it for you man, seems like this one may be a nightmare.:banghead: Atleast when everything is said and done you know things will be done, and done right.


Thanks...Things are looking up. There's a list of little annoyances here and there, but the main thing is that the motor and drivetrain are strong. Everything else is just a matter of time. Plus, it's not my main means of getting around...so, I'm happy for that!

As it stands, here's my garage...no TT, but a lot of TT parts. Haha...


563121_448266708579583_151221410_n by Lou Varone, on Flickr


The car is at my friends garage. He's got much better tools. :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## BluberryTT (Jul 27, 2009)

hflook said:


> lol the previous owner that traded it to him did none of that, he can verify that.... i got the tt off some crack head lad that got it from a college kid... i did nothing to that car... the front lip was cracked and it hit a chunk of snow and it split it all the way off... .trust me.. the jettas in good hands... sitting in the garage out of the weather until its nice out.


^ right :screwy:

Man hope you dont regret going from that clean mk4 u had to this what seems to be a lemon lol, main reason why i never bought/traded anything without knowing the car person who owned it. good luck with it tho. i like how fresh ur mk4 looked before u let it goopcorn:


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

BluberryTT said:


> ^ right :screwy:
> 
> Man hope you dont regret going from that clean mk4 u had to this what seems to be a lemon lol, main reason why i never bought/traded anything without knowing the car person who owned it. good luck with it tho. i like how fresh ur mk4 looked before u let it goopcorn:


Hah..yeah. The car was neglected for sure, and I'm running into a LOT of stuff that wasn't disclosed :banghead:

However, when all is said and done...the MK4 will always just be a MK4. No regrets!


----------



## mercavius (May 16, 2002)

Find out you had a horrible POs is the worst part about buying a new car. I'm sure you'll fix everything up properly and give this car the care it deserves.

Welcome!


----------



## Nmarquis (Jan 30, 2012)

Chuckmeister87 said:


> lol..... :facepalm:


you get the award for best sig line!


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

mercavius said:


> Find out you had a horrible POs is the worst part about buying a new car. I'm sure you'll fix everything up properly and give this car the care it deserves.
> 
> Welcome!



I can relate to that one. It took me a while to get my TT to a cleaned up state.. but well worth it!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Neb said:


> I can relate to that one. It took me a while to get my TT to a cleaned up state.. but well worth it!


Doug and I found my motor mount bracket into the block has a stripped out hole. Not sure how you strip the threads in an iron block without trying to :banghead:


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

PLAYED TT said:


> Doug and I found my motor mount bracket into the block has a stripped out hole. Not sure how you strip the threads in an iron block without trying to :banghead:


ouch :screwy:

haven't gotten into anything like THAT yet...but, who knows what i'll find?

apparently, the PO got clowned over in the MK4 classifieds trying to sell my old Jetta for almost twice what it's worth!

kids these days:laugh:


----------



## Nmarquis (Jan 30, 2012)

Raek said:


> ouch :screwy:
> 
> haven't gotten into anything like THAT yet...but, who knows what i'll find?
> 
> ...


you should link us to the posting so we can all get an almost Friday chuckle!


----------



## BluberryTT (Jul 27, 2009)

Yeah the owner of ur mk4 is a pure dbag. Like we already discussed lol. So anymore updates to what horrid things u have found with this tt?

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

Nmarquis said:


> you should link us to the posting so we can all get an almost Friday chuckle!


I wish, man. But it got blackholed pretty quickly. He hasn't come back to Vortex much since then. But, I keep track of what he's doing to the Jetta (thumbs up for social media). It's dying a slow death 



BluberryTT said:


> Yeah the owner of ur mk4 is a pure dbag. Like we already discussed lol. So anymore updates to what horrid things u have found with this tt?


Well, in addition to the regulator and motor being shot, looks like the issue with the window is the door latch. 

It's funny. Kid had the car for a year and couldn't do a little research as to why certain things wouldn't work. That issue with the wiring...every time the car was on, EVERY interior light (including cluster, domes, etc) would flash until you put the headlights on. Kid's telling me it's the battery. It took about....24 hours to figure out that there was an aftermarket alarm (no joke, flea-market quality) installed. Rip that out...no more issues.

I fear the future in which kids like this run the planet.:banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## Nmarquis (Jan 30, 2012)

Raek said:


> I fear the future in which kids like this run the planet.:banghead::banghead::banghead:


this is what happens when everyone gets a trophy.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

You mean all those random wires didn't belong there? Lmao


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

PLAYED TT said:


> You mean all those random wires didn't belong there? Lmao


:laugh::laugh:

I mean there's usually a reason as to why things go wrong instead of "yo, this car's ****ed. i hate it...#SWAG #YOLO".


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Let's get er done!


----------



## 1fast2liter (Apr 4, 2005)

Know tje feeling got a killer deal on mine. But struts all blown springs broke. Bad front 02. Haldex plug disinagrated. Other odds and ends. Ripped it all out to start fresh. Good luck man as said in a sig here you dont own a tt you support it.

Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Raek said:


> :laugh::laugh:
> 
> I mean there's usually a reason as to why things go wrong instead of "yo, this car's ****ed. i hate it...#SWAG #YOLO".


Lol oh so true


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

So, to get back on track. This came from Poland today. Haha...


Untitled by Lou Varone, on Flickr


Untitled by Lou Varone, on Flickr


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Does that just have the washer jets smoothed/delete?


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

idwurks said:


> Does that just have the washer jets smoothed/delete?


Yep...no washers. Dude has like...49 bumpers. Asked if I wanted with or without washers...I thought on it and decided that'd be the better route than getting them and decided I wanted to shave it later on


----------



## Von Stiegan (Feb 20, 2013)

Wow...I would have walked away."Cat 5 ethernet cable" Wow. :facepalm:


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

Von Stiegan said:


> Wow...I would have walked away."Cat 5 ethernet cable" Wow. :facepalm:


haha, ya like that? there was also standard A/C power cords powering some of the ill neons.

i'm starting to get a bit more hopeful. i'll post some photos next week  things are changing!


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Raek said:


> Yep...no washers. Dude has like...49 bumpers. Asked if I wanted with or without washers...I thought on it and decided that'd be the better route than getting them and decided I wanted to shave it later on


Well done.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Raek said:


> haha, ya like that? there was also standard A/C power cords powering some of the ill neons.
> 
> i'm starting to get a bit more hopeful. i'll post some photos next week  things are changing!


Poor car at least it's going to have a come back soon


----------



## BluberryTT (Jul 27, 2009)

Raek said:


> haha, ya like that? there was also standard A/C power cords powering some of the ill neons.
> 
> i'm starting to get a bit more hopeful. i'll post some photos next week  things are changing!


Hey come on now my.mk2 fog lights are wired this way cuz someone clipped the harness lol. I got same gauge wire from an old ac adapter laying around and had enough wire to tap back into old harness. Might not be conventional but wire is wire. Long as ur running wire thats thick enough to handle the output no big deal. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

BluberryTT said:


> Hey come on now my.mk2 fog lights are wired this way cuz someone clipped the harness lol. I got same gauge wire from an old ac adapter laying around and had enough wire to tap back into old harness. Might not be conventional but wire is wire. Long as ur running wire thats thick enough to handle the output no big deal.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


orrrr you can just buy wire that's the right gage for cheap and not ghetto rig something..


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

BluberryTT said:


> Hey come on now my.mk2 fog lights are wired this way cuz someone clipped the harness lol. I got same gauge wire from an old ac adapter laying around and had enough wire to tap back into old harness. Might not be conventional but wire is wire. Long as ur running wire thats thick enough to handle the output no big deal.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


I mean...that's not the worst. This was all powering flea market neons, though. It the principle of the matter...haha.


----------



## BluberryTT (Jul 27, 2009)

Raek said:


> I mean...that's not the worst. This was all powering flea market neons, though. It the principle of the matter...haha.


Lol like i said before never do deals with cars and kids

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

BluberryTT said:


> Lol like i said before never do deals with cars and kids
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


.. in his defense, he didn't do any of the neon crap. He just wrecked other stuff. Hahaha.


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

So, I was all upset at the condition of the headlights when I first got the car. However, a little bit of elbow grease goes a long way!

*excuse the grainy picture. 


Untitled by Lou Varone, on Flickr


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

So, this weekend I should finally have the car running.


Untitled by Lou Varone, on Flickr

New radiator goes in, new bumper (albeit silver) goes on. It'll be nice to actually drive the car. It's been driven 3 times since bought...haha.

I have to keep reminding myself..."it'll all be worth it in the end"

I'm dying to give it a good wash and proper detail. I doubt it's ever been clay barred. So stoked on how the color will look if it looks THIS cool super-dirty


Untitled by Lou Varone, on Flickr


----------

